

Google now shows "35 posts, 20 authors, last post Dec 3" for forum pages - petervandijck
http://poorbuthappy.com/ease/archives/2008/11/02/4369/google-now-tracks-comments-and-authors-on-forum-pages-and-shows-them-in-the-search-results
So it's recognizing and specifically tracking forum pages (pages that have regular additions to it)?
======
unalone
That's a few months old. I love it. It's really an excellent feature that
humanizes forum pages, makes them more accessible to people. It works for a
lot of things, too. It supports Drupal, which is always a surprise. So I
wonder: is it custom for each application, or did they come up with a holy
grail of forum analysis?

